# Cod world at war help



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Im really stuck on certain part, its the russian misson where you have to storm the building, 

ive looked through a walk through on the internet and at a certain part when youve killed some blokes a collum should fall and you should be able to enter a building. The collum doesnt fall though and troops keep running from nowhere, any ideas? could there be something wrong with the game?? 

cheers


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

yup just keep killin em and move forward as far as possible, something will happen eventually


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Agreed. There are 'trigger' points that if you reach suddenly things happen, all your men leg it past you to the next area. 

Might help if you name the level as there are a couple of building levels that I can remember.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

if it's the auditorium, you have to bring down the the german eagle with a bazooka.go up on to the balcony, find and use the sniper rifle to take out the machine gunners and flame throwers.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Reinstadt bit I think. 
We cannot get past it on my mates 360 either, though I have done it a couple of times now on my own. His just seems to sit there once you get up passed the car on the right. Guys continue to come out of the middle section of the building which you cannot get to.
Can't remember what you are supposed to trigger for the life of me but I think its bugged out.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

There isn't a trigger 'point' there's a certain amount of enemies you need to kill IIRC. It takes a bloody long time but the best way to do it is to get rid of everyone from the steps and then head up the far right hand side to take out anyone who comes out of the building. The column will fall eventually, it just takes a very long time!


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> There isn't a trigger 'point' there's a certain amount of enemies you need to kill IIRC. It takes a bloody long time but the best way to do it is to get rid of everyone from the steps and then head up the far right hand side to take out anyone who comes out of the building. The column will fall eventually, it just takes a very long time!


+1

just keep killing them! Stick with the sniper rifle on the balcony until u run out of ammo, then head down to the chairs and pick up the bazooka and take some more out. Eventually your sargent should go to a door and open it for you and the rest of the troops.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers for the replies lads, Im gettin proper p****d off with waiting now, I was doing it for about 25mins the other nite!!


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I think your not inside the building yet so not on the sniper rifle part?

you are still outside trying to get up the steps? just after blowing up some big guns?

when i did this i went up the right hand side and had to come back and back up the centre. as above thought there are lots and keep killing and moving forward, i think i went up steps a bit, loads came out again. I vauguely think in the end i chraged forward spray'd and pray'd and came out ok!


some of the guys are talking baout once you get inside the building? if this is the case then i think you do have to move forward past certain points, not kill a certain number of enemies? but woudlnt like to say for sure.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Ive just completed it!! Glad Iw as doing it on easy and not vetran though, jesus christ!


----------

